# lowering and increasing salinity



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

what is the easiest and safest way to increase or lower salinity?:-?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

To lower salinity add freshwater (RO/DI) with no salt in it, small amounts at a time and 24 - 48 hrs between additions to allow tank to fully mix and give a new accurate reading.

To raise salinity use premixed saltwater that has a higher salinity than what is in the tank, again in small amounts and waiting 24 - 48 hrs between additions to allow for full mixing and new accurate readings.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

what do i do when the tank water gets low during a cycle but the salinity keeps rising?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The salinity is rising because salt does not evaporate. As freshwater evaporates, the salt per gallon is higher. You simply replace evaporation with freshwater to maintain the proper water level.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

well i read on one of your post that when the tank is going through a cycle you should never add water.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

jjtf00 said:


> well i read on one of your post that when the tank is going through a cycle you should never add water.


I may have had a typo. Sorry. 

You probably do not want to do a water change during the cycle. However, in a properly set up marine aquarium, the cycle will be very short. Generally you will only have a traditional ammonia and nitrite cycle for a few days to a week, unless the rock is uncured.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

i lose about a half inch of water every two days. is that bad?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Water loss depends on the humidity in the air and the aquarium temperature. Your situation does not sound unusual.


----------

